# Plant Engineer's Handbook



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

Plant Engineer's Handbook

ISBN: 0750673281
Author: R. Keith Mobley
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann 
Edition: (March 9, 2001)
Hardcover: 2000 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750673281
http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/...Handbook.r ar

password : www.blueportal.org


----------



## محمد الاكرم (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على العمل
وفقك الله


----------



## eng-hsk82 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر اخي بس الرابط مايعمل , يبدو انه محذوف


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رابط جديد*

اسف على هذا الخطا غير المقصود
اليكم هذا الرابط الجديد
http://www.filestube.com/dd3a4c68ec8c9b0203e9,g/Plant-Engineer-s-Handbook.html#


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*Power Plant Engineering*

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://www.filestube.com/17dfda9b56255c1c03e9,g/Power-Plant-Engineering.html#


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*Standard Handbook of Plant Engineering*

Standard Handbook of Plant Engineering
see attached link
http://flmsdown.net/ebooks/49753-standard-handbook-of-plant-engineering.html#


----------



## gearbox (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير


----------

